# Be Careful in the Woods



## retrieverman

I killed a 38 inch water moccasin this afternoon.:2thumb:


----------



## mojo4

Make a belt. Wear it. Other snakes will know you are not one to be messed with.


----------



## BillM

Good eating there.

Tastes like chicken !


----------



## Jack Aubrey

Oh, ok, I was thinking something else to watch out for ! Ha, ha! JA


----------



## WatchUr6

You sure got a purty mouth. Lol


----------



## weedygarden

*Please, tell the story*

Please tell us about how you came upon him/her and the ensuing take down.


----------



## retrieverman

First off, I am not a snake guy and have been corrected that this is NOT a moccasin, but in my book, a snake is a snake. I don't take time to check their ID before pulling the trigger.

As for how I came upon him, I was checking for hog signs in a creek bed and walked up on him. He didn't survive the load of #4 shot.:2thumb:


----------



## Emerald

Just from the shape of the head and some of the markings it sure looks like a Hog nosed snake. poor thing.
Loud and hissy kinda scary but usually not dangerous? Did it spread it's "hood" and hiss at ya? Their color markings can be very different from animal to animal.. they eat the moles and voles and gofers here so I leave them be. the little ones are very cute when born. Bright colors. and they will coil up and flatten their upper head and weave like a cobra. but no venom. but that one may make a good meal for ya.


----------



## Magus

retrieverman said:


> I killed a 38 inch water moccasin this afternoon.:2thumb:


Not a moccasin, but that pointy nose says "VIPER family."some kind of aquatic snake I think.if it ain't black, attack.

Nice rifle! Russian?


----------



## Nadja

Rifle ? Looks like an old Savage 22/410 which are very good guns by the way


----------



## kappydell

Anobody that goes into the wild without a firearm is not too bright. Too bad you have to hide your protection in many state and national parks. You know the old joke...What do you call a hiker without a firearm....bait!


----------



## PopPop

Good looking combi gun, is it a CZ? What Caliber/ Gauge?


----------



## retrieverman

PopPop said:


> Good looking combi gun, is it a CZ? What Caliber/ Gauge?


My gun is a Blaser BBF97 12 ga over 308, and it is topped with an Aimpoint H-1 red dot sight. To add to the overall versatility of this combo, I recently bought a 22 lr insert for the 12 ga barrel, and my initial impression is that it is plenty accurate to kill squirrels in a pinch.:2thumb:

http://www.gunadapters.com/12-gauge-to-22-lr-extended-length-rifled-adapter/


----------



## VUnder

I have killed two large timber rattlers the last two weeks. Each was over 5' long. I kind of worry about them because they aren't rattling anymore, they say it is because of all the wild pigs hear it as a dinnerbell. The snakes are getting smart, they go half way across the road and lay long ways for a bit, and then cross on over. My uncle killed a huge timber rattler a while back. I cut both ends out of a coffee can and got a few inches past his head, and it was too tight to go further. Fooled me, I wouldn't have thought it was that big around just by looking at him. I would call your snake a water moccasin. The cotton mouths are shorter and stockier, and nasty. A guy here got bit by one, and six skin grafts later, you can still stick your fist in the hole in the back of his thigh. The snake was on a bush as he walked by. Lots of them things around here. My neighbor stopped by and killed a 6 1/2' rattler that was coming from my shop. For a couple of years, I have felt that one was in here, and was very careful about looking on the shelves and such. You can smell them if you are close, they put off a musky scent.


----------



## PopPop

retrieverman said:


> My gun is a Blaser BBF97 12 ga over 308, and it is topped with an Aimpoint H-1 red dot sight. To add to the overall versatility of this combo, I recently bought a 22 lr insert for the 12 ga barrel, and my initial impression is that it is plenty accurate to kill squirrels in a pinch.:2thumb:
> 
> http://www.gunadapters.com/12-gauge-to-22-lr-extended-length-rifled-adapter/


That is sweet, how does it group the .308?


----------



## retrieverman

PopPop said:


> That is sweet, how does it group the .308?


With handloads, it will do two shots into one hole, but as the barrel heats up, I usually end up with a 1-1.5" 5 shot group at 100 yards.

My end results are generally the same using factory ammo, but I never seem to get two shots into one hole like with handloads.

Either one is plenty accurate to hunt with...:2thumb:


----------

